# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  سوال:   اطلاعات در مورد big table گوگل و دانلود نرم افزار

## oliya24

سلام کسی هست که کمی اطلاعات در مورد این دیتابیس به من بده و ضمن این مسئله لینک دانلود این بانک رو بدید 
و یه سوال دیگه ایا میشه این دیتابیس رو روی ویندوز نصب کرد یعنی راهی نداره؟

----------


## cups_of_java

BigTable یک تکنولوژی دیتابیس داخلی گوگل بوده که روی فایل سیستم خودش و سرور های خودش وجود داره، Google App Engine ازش استفاده میکنه مثلن...
بنابراین این چیزی نیست که شما بتونی دانلود کنی یا حتی ازش استفاده کنی... مال خود گوگل هست و خودش ازش استفاده میکنه.
اما گوگل نزدیکای 2006 مقاله ای داد که جزییات این دیتابیس توش بود و دیگران تونستن از روی ایده اصلیش نمونه هایی بسازن 
مثل 
Cassandra که توی فیس بوک پیاده شد
و
Apache HBase

بنابراین شما می تونی از یکی از این دو تا استفاده کنی.

----------


## oliya24

از لحاظ قدرت تحلیلی کدام بهترن ؟؟؟؟کدام بیشتر میتونن داده های بیشتر رو در خودشون ذخیره کنن؟

----------


## cups_of_java

> از لحاظ قدرت تحلیلی کدام بهترن ؟؟؟؟کدام بیشتر میتونن داده های بیشتر رو در خودشون ذخیره کنن؟


چه جور تحلیلی؟
از چه نظر بیشتر؟ چه حجم؟
چه جور داده ای؟
برو ویژگی های هر کدومشون رو بخون تو سایتشون ... بعد ببین با توجه به کاری که میخوای انجام بدی کدوم بیشتر به دردت میخوره...

----------

